# Urdu,Hindi: throw away/get rid of/discard/dispose of



## Stranger_

Guys, how would you say the following sentences?

- Don't throw away that paper.
- We have to get rid of old furniture and buy new ones.
- This kind of razor is intended to be discarded after use.
- Where can I dispose of my old clothes?

Also, what verbs are used for getting rid of abstract things such as ideas and beliefs?
- A brainwashed person like you will never be able to get rid of these stupid and fatal beliefs!

One last thing, how do you say "disposable"? such as "disposable items, disposable products, disposable papers, disposable machines"?

Please give all possible words you might use to describe this act, both formal and informal ones.

Regards,


----------



## Alfaaz

Stranger_ said:
			
		

> Guys, how would you say the following sentences?
> ...
> Please give all possible words you might use to describe this act, both formal and informal ones.


This is a good (and somewhat difficult) question! The suggestions below might have errors, so corrections by other forum members would be appreciated!

Here are various words and structures that could be used in different contexts:

پھینکنا؛ چھوڑنا
ضائع کرنا یا ہونا
(ختم / خارج / ترک / حذف / ردّ / ردّی / خلاص / تخلص) کرنا
سے (جان / دامن / پلا / پیچھا) چھڑانا
سے (چھٹکارا / نجات / رہائی / آزادی / خلاصی) پانا یا حاصل کرنا
(دور / علیحدہ / برطرف / زائل / الگ / کنارہ کش / فارغ) کرنا یا ہونا
تضییع کرنا یا ہونا
تصفیہ/تصرف کرنا​


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> - Don't throw away that paper.


وہ کاغذ (نہ/مت) پھینکنا​


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> - We have to get rid of old furniture and buy new ones.


ہمیں پرانے فرنیچر (سے چھٹکارا حاصل کر کے / سے نجات پا کر / کو نکال کر/ کو دفع کر کے / سے بری ہو کر / سے دستبردار ہو کر) نیا خریدنا چاہیے​


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> - This kind of razor is intended to be discarded after use.


اس قسم کے استرے کو بعد از استعمال (ضائع کرنا/پھینک دینا/ردی کرنا) مقصود ہے​


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> - Where can I dispose of my old clothes?


This one seems a bit tricky, because some of the Urdu options above might convey:

_Where can I gain freedom from my old clothes? _
or 
_Where can I destroy my old clothes?_

You could use میں اپنے پرانے کپڑے کہاں پھینک سکتا ہوں؟ , but this still doesn't seem to convey the same meaning as _dispose of_...!? 

Perhaps something like اچھے طریقے سے پھینکنا would be better...?

Let's see what other forum members suggest!


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> Also, what verbs are used for getting rid of abstract things such as ideas and beliefs?


 Many of the ones listed above can be used.


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> One last thing, how do you say "disposable"? such as "disposable items, disposable products, disposable papers, disposable machines"?


 The most common way would probably be to just employ the English term - ڈسپوزیبل!

Apart from this, the following might be possibilities:
قابلِ ضیاع/ردّ(ی)
قابلِ تصرف/تصفیہ
قابلِ انداخت​
Other forum members will hopefully comment on these and provide other options!


----------



## nizamuddin

bohat achi definition di hay @Alfaaz sahab nay


----------



## amiramir

As a follow up to Alfaz's very reasonable suggestion for پھینکنا / फेंकना, is this verb also used just for 'throw' in addition to 'throw away?' What is the usual verb for throw, as in "Throw the ball to me." (Would this be something along the lines of meri taraf gaind phenko?) Thank you.


----------



## Stranger_

Yes indeed, Alfaaz Saahib has given a great answer. 

It is strange though that "baahar" has no place there! I would have expected something like "baahar Dalo".


----------



## Alfaaz

amiramir said:
			
		

> As a follow up to Alfaz's very reasonable suggestion for پھینکنا / फेंकना, is this verb also used just for 'throw' in addition to 'throw away?' What is the usual verb for throw, as in "Throw the ball to me." (Would this be something along the lines of meri taraf gaind phenko?) Thank you.


 Thanks! Yes پهينکنا फेंकना _pheṅknā_ is also used for _to throw/throwing_, which is why it (used alone) didn't seem adequate for the example sentence with_ dispose_.


			
				Stranger_ said:
			
		

> Yes indeed, Alfaaz Saahib has given a great answer.
> 
> It is strange though that "baahar" has no place there! I would have expected something like "baahar Dalo".


 Thanks! 

باہر نکالنا / نکال باہر کرنا could also be used in some cases (such as the furniture example), but note that these could convey _throwing out, expelling, ejecting, taking out, etc_. rather than _throwing away, discarding, wasting, etc._

Example: !سیکیورٹی! اس شخص کو ابھی اور اسی وقت باہر نکالیں - _Security! Throw this person out of here right now!_


----------



## hindiurdu

It is difficult to follow-up to Alfaaz Sahab's comprehensive post. Just a thought:



Alfaaz said:


> اس قسم کے استرے کو بعد از استعمال (ضائع کرنا/پھینک دینا/ردی کرنا) مقصود ہے




How about اس قسم کے استرے بعد از استعمال پھینکے جانے کے لئے بنے ہیں which might be more idiomatic? Or  perhaps اس قسم کے استرے بعد از استعمال (ردّی / کوڑے) (میں ڈالنے / کے حوالے کرنے) کے لئے بنے ہیں, because "disposal" (in my mind) brings up being put (ڈالنا) in a bin as opposed to being thrown (پهینکنا)? This might be fanciful but it seemed like there was a continuum of "level of violence" from low to high in رکهنا vs ڈالنا vs پهینکنا .


----------



## Stranger_

Great.

Could any of the verbs you mentioned above be used for the act of throwing a person (a troublemaker) out of a public place?
- I will call the police to come and throw you out of my restaurant.

In Persian, the most common ones are "دور انداختن duur andaaxtan" and "بیرون انداختن birun andaaxtan" which may be used in all of the examples I have written in this topic. Therefore, I was expecting (and hoping) to see a similar construction, at least in Urdu.


----------



## hindiurdu

Well, رکهنا vs ڈالنا are usually for inanimate objects. نکالنا nikaal- (to take out, ie take something/someone out of something) would be the gentle way of saying someone was ejected. But you could also say پهینکنا  phenk- to denote a forceful ejection. I am trying to stick to pure verbs here (ie not those constructed with kar-, where you could add in a whole bunch of things, eg baahar kar-, badar kar-). duur phenk- definitely has greater violence, to throw far away. baahar phenk- or baahar nikaal-, definitely work too. 

biruun/biiruun/beruun is used but would be uncommon usage in such a situation, in my experience. Others might differ, but to me birun has a flavor of 'external' and baahar has a flavor of 'out' - deeply related but slightly different sense, so, birun kar- makes perfect sense to me (and carries a connotation of exile beyond ejection) but I can't say I have heard it a lot, whereas baahar kar- is common. andaaxtan/andaaz is used usually in a compound with kar but usually not for throwing people out. So, nazar-andaaz kar- = (_instruction_) deliberately overlook, remove/eject from view/consideration. Definitely used very extensively for someone who is a "thrower" of something, eg tiirandaaz. Andaaz as a standalone word has become centered on the meaning of 'style' or 'manner'.


----------



## Alfaaz

hindiurdu said:
			
		

> How about اس قسم کے استرے بعد از استعمال پھینکے جانے کے لئے بنے ہیں which might be more idiomatic? Or perhaps اس قسم کے استرے بعد از استعمال (ردّی / کوڑے) (میں ڈالنے / کے حوالے کرنے) کے لئے بنے ہیں,


 Yes, those would work and it could probably be further simplified to something like: ایسے استرے استعمال کرنے کے بعد پھینکنے کے لیے ہیں. (With the suggestion in my previous post, I was just trying to translate Stranger_ SaaHib's English sentence as closely as possible.)


----------



## hindiurdu

Alfaaz said:


> Yes, those would work and it could probably be further simplified to something like: ایسے استرے استعمال کرنے کے بعد پھینکنے کے لیے ہیں. (With the suggestion in my previous post, I was just trying to translate Stranger_ SaaHib's English sentence as closely as possible.)



Ji, very true - your version was definitely closer to his exact sentence.

PS: I have been looking into phenk - such an interesting and strange word when you think about it. Platts says from Sanskrit प्र+इष्. If so, there have to be cognates. The Russian-Sanskrit list says prašča for Russian. There must be something in Persian too that Stranger_ Sahab would relate to more. Nothing comes to mind though. Hmmm. Also, this is another example of ष > ख, which is interesting because Modern Hindi would never do it that way - it's a Prakrit transition preserved into the modern day (dhanuṢh > dhanak, that halfway between sh and x sound thing we talked about a long time ago).


----------



## desi4life

phenknaa is from a presumed root phenk- according to Turner and not from Platts' suggestion.


----------



## hindiurdu

desi4life said:


> phenknaa is from a presumed root phenk- according to Turner and not from Platts' suggestion.



Hmmm ... but what is the source language. What is "Or" here? Oraaon? Is he saying this is a non-Indo-Iranian loanword into Hindi? Seems unlikely but of course possible. Would be super-cool and noteworthy if true though! However, we have the Sanskrit Prekshya, from which Prakshepaastra (Flung/thrown weapon, ie Missile). And he's showing the interim Prakrit steps: प्रेक्ष्य > पेकव > फेंक. फेंक is odd, yes, but feels too ordinary (i.e. everyday use, heavily employed verb - not ordinary in sound to me at least) for there to be an exotic origin. Of course, possible.


----------



## desi4life

This has been discussed before by many others, but Platts is not an etymology expert, Turner is.

"Or" is Oriya.  The source is either OIA or MIA.  The etymon phenk- is reconstructed, not an attested form until NIA.


----------



## hindiurdu

desi4life said:


> This has been discussed before by many others, but Platts is not an etymology expert, Turner is.
> 
> "Or" is Oriya.  The source is either OIA or MIA.  The etymon phenk- is reconstructed, not an attested form until NIA.



Okay, so he has no source word. Platts has a working suggestion, and Turner isn't contradicting it, seems like.


----------



## desi4life

If Turner agreed with Platts' suggestion he would have used it, so I feel he is contradicting Platts.  A working suggestion doesn't mean a correct suggestion...

Anyway, no point in debating this.  I was just trying to provide a better source for the etymology.


----------



## marrish

Stranger_ said:


> Great.
> 
> Could any of the verbs you mentioned above be used for the act of throwing a person (a troublemaker) out of a public place?
> - I will call the police to come and throw you out of my restaurant.
> 
> In Persian, the most common ones are "دور انداختن duur andaaxtan" and "بیرون انداختن birun andaaxtan" which may be used in all of the examples I have written in this topic. Therefore, I was expecting (and hoping) to see a similar construction, at least in Urdu.


Well, in Urdu such verbs are ubiquitous that show the difference between different usages of  پھَن٘کنا/پھن٘کنا _phaiNknaa_/_pheNknaa. _With other verbs it happens too and it is good to use it. This may be called "composite verbs" or perhaps "intensive verbs".

The rule is that the conjugated verb as in Persian andaaxtan and in Urdu pheNknaa has a couple of modes in compound with another simple verb. There is significant change in aspect and meaning. pheNk denaa, pheNk Daalnaa, pheNk baiThnaa, pheNk maarnaa، baahar nikaal denaa, nikaal pheNknaa, baahar nikaal Daalnaa, uThaa kar pheNknaa.

Some form or other out of these and other compounds should normally be used. biiruun andaaxtan is literally baahar pheNknaa so it's right. duur andaaxtan (literally in Urdu duur pheNknaa) usually doesn't mean "to throw away" but "to throw something far away, to a distant place (like a stick or a ball" and Urdu solves the problem in such manner that the core verb gets expanded: pheNk nikaalnaa, pheNk dena, pheNk Daalnaa. duur is not there because it would rather fit for describing a goal, distance or a long trajectory.

Throwing someone out of a place is in Urdu's way rather 'removing someone from a place' and kisii ko baahar nikaalnaa is used.

Another thing is applying the causative verb when needed because you are going to call the police so that they come and throw somebody out. Because there is possibility of a causative form, why not should we use it and say that you are going to have the police throw somebody out.
This makes in Urdu: baahar nikalwaanaa, nikalwaa denaa.


----------

